# New guy - Dream goat in the driveway finally



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Can't wait to brag to someone, so excuse me for a minute while I do so...

I've had a lot of muscle cars growing up (too stupid to hang onto any of them). Now I'm retired from the Navy, 3 kids in college and in no way afford a muscle car, or so I thought! My dream car has always been a 70 Goat. I've been drooling over one for the last 3 years and somehow it never got sold. I have tried to come up with the money but just never was able to. In fact had finally given up a few months ago.

Last week was my 48th birthday, and in the bottom of the gift bag was a die cast model of a 70 GTO and a card that said, "Here's you're GTO". I thought Ha Ha, not funny. But at the bottom, a note said to turn the card over and there it was...."You got your real GTO, you can pick it up tomorrow." My wife has been working for the last couple of months at coming up with the money and now I have a 1970 455 Goat sitting in my driveway!

Its completely original except for the color was changed to GM Torch Red a few years ago, extremely clean black interior, numbers matching 455 auto. It needs a little work here and there, but not much. I live in SOCAL and will be ready to take it to "Cruising Grand" next summer.

I've been looking around the GTO Forum and am glad to join you guys...and gals.

Dale


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, post some pictures of that goat!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I wish I got gifts like that! Congrats and welcome to the forums!!:cool :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn, **** like this happens in real life?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can't wait to brag to someone, so excuse me for a minute while I do so...
> 
> ...


FAWKING Sweet Dale! French kiss that wife of yours for me. That is to f-ing awesome! 
And she got you the right year too!

PICs! PICs! PICs!!!!

Welcome to the herd!

Russ


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

congrats we need some pics lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! As with the rest....pics plz.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

That my friend is the ideal woman. Don't ever let her get away!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the herd 70455!!!!!!

YOU LUCKY DOG!!!!!!! A special wife you have there. Congrats on your dream car! Dying to see some pics of it.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can't wait to brag to someone, so excuse me for a minute while I do so...
> 
> ...


I attached a picture of the goat by putting it in "Manage Attachments".


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that looks sweet!! Congrats man! :cheers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Thanks for all the welcoming comments*

Thanks for the warm welcome. I will start bombarding you guys for info now!

Dale


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks schweeeeet! Dale!
Congrats.
Personally, I am not a big fan of red, but in this case, I will make an exception!

Well done and kudos to the misses!

Again, welcome! arty: 

Russ


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome and a very nice goat man:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GORGEOUS CAR!! :cheers


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Very cool!, and welcome.:seeya:


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dale. 

Questions and comments:

1. Your wife is a sweetheart ... can I borrow her? (J/K, my wife instrumental in my goat acquisition)
2. your goat is SWEEEEEEETTTT!, but where are the decals?
3. When did you retire from the navy? and were you in the correct branch? (answer=subs=yes)
4. if yes to #3, what were your boats?

again, welcome, and congrats


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

BobG said:


> Welcome to the forum Dale.
> 
> Questions and comments:
> 
> ...


1. Thanks, I will pass the kudos along to my wife.
2. It has GTO 455 CU decals on both sides and GTO decal on rear. Thery're black and didn't show up very well in the pics.
3. YES - correct branch - SURFACE! I retired from the Navy in 02 after 22 years and live just north of San Diego. I was a FC in the Navy, and now teach the Tomahawk Weapons System.
4. Nice Goat. 455 or 400? I can't tell, is it black or green? Mine was originally Bermuda Blue. The previous owner painted it GM Torch Red. I think I will stay with the red. I like the Judge spoiler. I will definitely be adding one.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine's a pepper green 400 gto. I retired at the end of 94 after 16 yrs. Subs ... electrician.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

:cheers Nice!


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ooooooh, shiney! Welcome along!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forums and good luck with the goat dont forget to take the wife out on a nice crusie in the car or maybe a drive in movie to relive your youth in your goat.
Who knows you might get lucky. wink wink.


welcome


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome and that is a great looking GTO. I love the color. What a thoughful wife. I live in SoCal as well what part are you in?


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> Welcome and that is a great looking GTO. I love the color. What a thoughful wife. I live in SoCal as well what part are you in?


I live in Escondido, CA. About 30 minutes north of San Diego. Home of "Cruisin Grand"


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Updated pics*

Here's some updated pics. After about 20 or so hours of wet sanding and polishing.




70455goat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can't wait to brag to someone, so excuse me for a minute while I do so...
> 
> ...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that GTO with a 455 will make the lizards scatter.
Beautiful car and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Here's some updated pics. After about 20 or so hours of wet sanding and polishing.


Wow, beautiful GTO! :cheers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I am exitied to take it out this year to "Cruisin Grand". If anyone lives around Southern California, check it out on the internet. I built my oldest son a 69 chevelle and he has it in Ohio going to college. Everyone used to give me crap for cruising in my son's car! Its been a long time since I've had a muscle car.


----------



## Mike-Omologato-G. (May 13, 2006)

*.*

Wow. That is gorgeous. The paint is immaculate. Does the wife have a sister ?


----------



## tflemin (Sep 5, 2017)

What a gift! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Umm, you realize that’s a post from 2008, but I’m sure he will appreciate your inspiration.


----------

